# Highest post count at a forum



## ian (Aug 9, 2004)

My highest post count ever on a forum is 4,058 at webmasterforum.com
How about everybody else, what is your highest post count?


----------



## Praetor (Aug 9, 2004)

7400 at Afterdawn 
(and 10 trillion in my imaginary world......)

Was aiming for 100ppd here but frig... that's hard to do without spamming


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 9, 2004)

it'd be the one on a (nameless) fourm it's [font=verdana,arial,helvetica]

 [/font][font=verdana, arial, helvetica]*Total Posts:*[/font] 	[font=verdana, arial, helvetica]7026 (18.54 posts per day)[/font]


----------



## ian (Aug 9, 2004)

> Was aiming for 100ppd here but frig... that's hard to do without spamming


If the signups/posts were there, do you think you could actually do that?
I dont think I have ever beaten 10ppd


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 9, 2004)

Well...one the post count I did, I joined just over a year ago, I left for 2months and at one point my PPD was about 25-30


----------



## nomav6 (Aug 9, 2004)

I just started using forums, never got into it before so 140 would be my high and thats on this forum  I also have a little over 100 on www.s10planet.com


----------



## Christopher (Aug 9, 2004)

2953 at DBF


----------



## pipit (Aug 9, 2004)

nomav6 said:
			
		

> I just started using forums, never got into it before so 140 would be my high and thats on this forum  I also have a little over 100 on www.s10planet.com



Same with me. this is my first. So, this is my highest post.
I don't type fast and  I don't have pc, so i rarely have experiences to share with all of u.  only a few from my lab( i used to get onl from my lab).
For this time being, i like to be a good reviewer. I hope i can be more active some day. But, btw it nice to be a part of this forum and knowing all of u.


----------



## pipit (Aug 9, 2004)

Chroder said:
			
		

> 2953 at DBF



DBF???


----------



## Christopher (Aug 9, 2004)

http://devboxforums.com


----------



## Praetor (Aug 9, 2004)

> If the signups/posts were there, do you think you could actually do that?


Hell yeah.... when I first started posting here I kept running into the spamguard thingy all the time (i.e., answering multiple posts within a span of 30sec etc) ... I did get pretty close to 100ppd though  think I capped at 89.17 or something like that  Also dont forget im crazy and i dont sleep


----------



## Planted (Aug 9, 2004)

Over 2000 for me, still going. Seen people with over 10,000 on the same site!


----------



## Fure6 (Aug 10, 2004)

644 and counting at the pearl drum forums:
http://209.25.203.234/member.php?u=10249

It might not let you since you guys aren't members (assuming).


----------



## [tab] (Aug 10, 2004)

Chroder said:
			
		

> http://devboxforums.com


Spammer


----------



## tommy8748 (Aug 14, 2004)

1934 at codename vice.


----------

